# Slinglink Turbo & Homeplug compatibility



## Datalux (Jun 15, 2005)

I have a Vip722k & Vip211k connected to an Actiontec Router/AP with a Slinglink Turbo. I would like to have a Slingbox Pro HD also connected via a Homeplug device since wireless is somewhat spotty to the upstairs bedroom where the Slingbox is located. I would like to use a Netgear Homeplug adapter in the bedroom and keep the Slinglink Turbo as the receiving unit to the router. I read somewhere that the Slinglink can support up to 15 connections but I don't know how compatible it is with other Homeplug devices. Any thoughts or experience regarding the mixing/matching of Homeplug/Powerline devices would be appreciated.

I know Slingmedia makes 1 & 4 port Homeplug devices but they start at $80 for the 1 port model and I can pick up the Netgear device for $25.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You need to be careful about mixing and matching Homeplug versions. The Slinglink Turbo is Homeplug 1.0 Turbo (85Mbps). Devices used with it will need to use the same standard.

If I'm not mistaken, Netgear generally markets their adapters in pairs.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, I've had problems mixing older and newer HomePlug revisions on the same network.

You would think that it would just limit the speed of connection to the slowest device... but what happens more often than not is some devices will not be able to connect at all.

I had to make sure I had the same level/revision of HomePlug at all points (router + each device I wanted to connect) to get reliable connections.


----------



## Datalux (Jun 15, 2005)

Good news, I received the NETGEAR XE104-100NAR (85 Mbps, 4 port), disconnected the VIP-211K from the A/C outlet and plugged it into a surge protector, plugged the Netgear device in to the same A/C outlet, and plugged the Sling Box Pro HD and VIP-211K into the Ethernet ports on it. Went down stairs to check the router to see if the devices showed up and Bingo! both devices showed up!! Checked the Sling Box playback and was treated to a 8,000 kbps stream (1280x720). Checked the VIP211K by downloading a 1/2 hr HD show and had it in 6 min.

No software, No configuration, it just worked with the Slinglink Turbo device that Dish provided after plugging it in.


----------

